# Waterquest Canoe



## Day81 (Jun 27, 2008)

Does anyone have any experiance with a waterquest canoe. I am getting one for Christmas from Dick's. My parents have to go with the cheapest new one they can find.


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

no experience with waterquest, but they also sell pelicans which are not expensive, but are good canoes.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Is it the one that is about 14' long with 3 seats with the middle seat being a cooler? If thats the one its a GREAT canoe for the creek. I love mine.


----------



## Day81 (Jun 27, 2008)

yes, but it is around 15.6 ft.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Well not sure if its the same one i have, mine came from Sams club about 8 or 9 years ago. Its 14' long and I think 42" wide and I'm pretty sure it was made by waterquest. Anyway if it is the same model, or close to it, its great for the creek. It has no keel so you can turn on a dime and is super stable. It has a few cup holders in the middle along with a place for your paddles to strap down. Its a tank and can take real beating, I know I've been hard on mine and its still in great shape.


----------

